# Definition/ Unterschied von Betriebszustand und Betriebsart



## Georgius (5 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich setze mich grad ein wenig mit Betriebszuständen und Betriebsarten auseinander. Wie benutzt ihr diese Begriffe? Gibt es dafür eine Defintion oder Nomenklatur?


----------



## Klaus.Ka (5 September 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich setze mich grad ein wenig mit Betriebszuständen und Betriebsarten auseinander. Wie benutzt ihr diese Begriffe? Gibt es dafür eine Defintion oder Nomenklatur?


 
huhu
betriebszustand heißt für mich
betrieb
stillstand
störung

betriebsart heißt für mich
automatik
hand 
richten/einrichten

viele grüße
klaus.ka


----------



## Cerberus (5 September 2008)

*ACK* Genauso würde ich es auch sehen!


----------



## arcis (8 September 2008)

Betriebsarten sind eine Untermenge der Betriebszustände.


----------



## Cerberus (8 September 2008)

Watt soll denn datt jetzt bedeuten??


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Watt soll denn datt jetzt bedeuten??


Ist sowieso nicht ernst gemeint. Schau mal seine bisherigen Beiträge an. Würde eher auf einen Automaten tippen. Werden wir ja sehen was noch kommt (falls die Mods nicht vorher die Reißleine ziehen).


----------



## Klaus.Ka (9 September 2008)

gibt halt auch welche die nur dumme sprüche los lassen


----------



## Cerberus (9 September 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> gibt halt auch welche die nur dumme sprüche los lassen


 
Genau. Und das dann auch nicht zu wenig! :sb7:


----------

